# Auto Poison Dwarf grown in greenhouse



## SherwoodForest (Jun 12, 2009)

I already have a GJ for the majority of what I have going, but someone suggested a seperate one for my autos. So here it is, day 4 of the G13 Poison Dwarfs, and day one of the newest batch I planted yesterday. Of course I will get some pics going, but right now it's not worth it because uploading pics is a nightmare over here in bfe. Just picture tiny little sprouts in 1 gallon pots like this only slightly bigger. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=117592&d=1244579924


----------



## Radical Buds (Jun 12, 2009)

:yay: I'll be here for the ride if you don't mind. One thing I'm liking about the autos is I don't get the cramp in my back from all the :watchplant:!


----------



## uptosumpn (Jun 14, 2009)

subscribed!!!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 19, 2009)

Time for an update on the autos. Really nothing to say except they are all now planted into 5 gallon pots and doing well.


----------



## Dank bud (Jun 20, 2009)

looking good man, ill be watching.
you got nice set ups too btw, greenhouses are always good.
and with all that outdoor sunlight, ..youll be seeing trees..
Pce..


----------



## Locked (Jun 20, 2009)

Good luck... I love Autos


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 20, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 25, 2009)

OK, so today one of my autos showed male. I'm not hurt because I want to use the auto pollen on one of the girls. Besides if only one shows male today, maybe the rest are females.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 30, 2009)

So today I found out one of the autos is a GIRL!:smoke1:  I also discovered my 4th male!:shocked:  So now I have 5 more that should show sex in a day or two if male. I also have a auto called Quicksilver, but it's not a dwarf, it looks health and good. And soon I will have a Roadrunner bean to try out, it's an auto also Lowrider x Dinafem#1. I'm intrigued by these plants because I have grown weed for a long time and never heard of autos, they are fun beans! The first male is so filled with pollen sacks it looks like bud is forming. I am going to pollinate with the auto pollen on some of my regular plants as well as the girl autos.:clap:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello Sherwood 

Where did you get the Quicksilver?

These interest me.

eace:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 1, 2009)

It was a free bean from Attitude. It's a G13 Labs fem auto giant.  I can just imagine growing them in early winter in the greenhouse, could be a sweet harvest in February or something.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 1, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> It was a free bean from Attitude. It's a G13 Labs fem auto giant. I can just imagine growing them in early winter in the greenhouse, could be a sweet harvest in February or something.


 
The exact same thing crossed my mind 

eace:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 1, 2009)

im SOOOOOOOOOO interested in AUTOS!!!  just worried  about yeild since i use LEDs... Anyways im in... good luck... Stay Safe...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello JAAM 

The only way to find out is to try them.

eace:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 1, 2009)

So this morning I have another girl!:clap:  That makes it 4 men and 2 women with 4 more undetermined of the Poison dwarfs. My two keeper males are looking crazy tday with all kinds of sacks hanging.  I have the two males inside the house under cfl's and I will collect the pollen once the boys blow their load.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 1, 2009)

Here is an auto female. With the auto Quicksilver with the little baggy in the pot.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 2, 2009)

WooHoo! Another female today making the count 3 girls and 4 boys with 3 yet to show.


----------



## Locked (Jul 2, 2009)

Looking sweet Sherwood... I hve some Quicksilver beans coming from Attitude as well...nice to be able to get a look at it as it grows out...thanks


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 2, 2009)

Crud, make it 5 boys and 3 girls with 2 left to show. Sheesh, these things don't leave you in suspence for long do they.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 2, 2009)

Here is a pic of the best man, he has been inside under 52 watts of cfl's for a week. How long before it pops it's load?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 8, 2009)

Update, today marks day 30 of the autos. I have 3 budding females and they look good, albeit small. I think the autos need more light than they are getting in the greenhouse because ones I've seen grown indoors are much bigger by this age. No biggie, they are an experiment by my standards because I never grew autos before. I also just recieved an auto called Dinafem Roadrunner and will be starting the germination tonight. Also the auto Quicksilver is a much bigger plant than the others, but it hasn't started to show sex yet. It's not a dwarf so I don't know when it will begin to show signs of sex. I'll get pics up tomarrow of everything.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello Sherwood 

Auto's need a lot of light, as much as it can get, the more light, the bigger it gets.

Are you growing them inside your greenhouse?

I was just wondering if your opaque greenhouse is hindering the Auto's need for direct light.

eace:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 10, 2009)

Her is a picture from today. Three females all look the same and are small but smelly and have nice looking buds.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 20, 2009)

Day 43,well shoot, I have only 2 females left. The heat got to them and caused issues. The good one is looking real nice though with a single main cola about 5 inches long. It is super crystaly looking and smells great. Pics shortly.


----------



## Locked (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah that is the big drawback to doing autos outdoors....they need at least 16 and more like 20 hrs of light....My oldest autos are at 48 days and 40 days and they are heavily budded right now...I hve the Roadrunner as well but hve not germed it yet.. I am interested in that one as it is not truly an auto but finishes quick from what i hear...


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 20, 2009)

Yea I love the idea of early  bud, but 5 inches per plant is comical. I have the Qicksilver outside in the ground now, it's about a foot tall. And I just started my Roadrunner, it looks good so far. But I have his one plant that is from a pack of KC Brains seeds, it is 3 feet tall and budding all over, I mean it's been budding for 4 weeks, smells and has lots of trichs.


----------



## Locked (Jul 20, 2009)

I hve wanted to try KC Brains seeds...They always sound so yummy...If you can please snap a pick of Quicksilver...I wld like to see what I am going to deal with when I germ it...if it gets too big I will save it...I hve some good genetics I want to grow this fall in my tent and space will be limited...I seem to hve become a seed junkie... I hve more seeds then I cld possibly grow in my next 3 grows...


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is a pic of the better female auto poison dwarf. This plant is covered in resin, but small. If it was grown properly indoors I can see this being some strong weed.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 30, 2009)

Day 53, looking very stoney. Extremely crystaly and smells strong. It's getting quite fat but still short. Gonna be good smoke I can tell, just not enough of it.  Pics comming soon...


----------



## SherwoodForest (Aug 14, 2009)

Day 67 and my appologies for not updating sooner. This baby is ready for picking I think. It has a very strong fruity smell and has huge fat pods making up the bud. I will post pics today...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 14, 2009)

I used a 3 gallon/12 lt pot on my last auto and was shocked how big it grew.

It could have been just a quirky seed or it could be the root space = bigger plants.

I am out of auto seeds at the moment but will try it again in bigger pots to see if it does it again.

Try it 

eace:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Aug 14, 2009)

Here we go.


----------



## smokin427 (Aug 14, 2009)

thats a fat *** but man! the plants not a beast but the bud is


----------



## 420benny (Aug 15, 2009)

You are very close. Got anything under him to catch it?


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 15, 2009)

How are they?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Sep 16, 2009)

The Poison dwarf is done and smoked.  It was heavy smoke too, not so much total weed though, but high quality. The Quicksilver auto I have going is not so quick afterall. It has a nice bud but it is airy and light still. I don't recommend that Quicksilver to anyone, but the Poison dwarf is rad stuff. I alo grew an auto called Dinafem Roadrunner, it was really high quality smoke and grew a perfect dream auto but only a foot tall. Very good smoke though.


----------



## billybudsmoker (Dec 29, 2009)

I know this an old thread but just finishing up my first grow, LR2 & poison dwarf, gettin ready to try poison dwarf today, trichs just startin to turn at 75 days so far from seed, so i cut the smallest 5 days ago, other 3 still waitin on. IT grew wonderfully, all around 13-14 in tall, you're the first i found that has tried it. If you're interested i'll post some pics.


----------



## ishnish (Dec 29, 2009)

:ciao:
:watchplant:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 30, 2009)

I am afraid Sherwood has left us. He hasn't posted since 9/23, nor responded to a PM. If you are out there buddy, stop by sometime.


----------

